# Granted Visa Subclass 190- entry conditions



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been granted PR VISA subclass 190 nominated through regional sponsor Adelaide, along with my wife who is the primary applicant. 

We have planned to complete our first entry which will be due before December 2013, and visit back again in February 2014 to say in Adelaide and complete (2 years commitment). 

Clarification: When i make my second visit in February 2014 can i (secondary applicant) come alone first and look for the job and later get my wife (who is the primary applicant) ? 

Since we have some family commitments she would be coming later. 

Appreciate if any one could guide me.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

euglena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted PR VISA subclass 190 nominated through regional sponsor Adelaide, along with my wife who is the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


Cannot guide you much, but seems depends upon the conditions of the visa. I have came across thread on this forum where any one (primary applicant or secondary applicant) can go alone first to Aussie and then latter on the spouse can join.

Search for the thread in this forum, you should be able to get your queries solved.

Also carry out this posting in this forum's thread mentioned below, I am sure some one will definitely guide you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tarting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Mroks, 

I just rechecked the grant letter, it does not have any Visa Conditions, its NIL. 
Does this mean any waver clause... 

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

euglena said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> I just rechecked the grant letter, it does not have any Visa Conditions, its NIL.
> Does this mean any waver clause...
> ...


Sorry, I can't say anything on that as I have not reached that stage.
Do carry out your post in the thread given in my previous post. There are many visa granted members in that forum who have already departed to Aussie or in a short period will be departing to destination country. You should definitely get help from them.


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Mroks, 

I have posted my question to the thread that you shared. 
Will check for positive response.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

euglena said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> I have posted my question to the thread that you shared.
> Will check for positive response.


Check the given link for the reply given by member 'zkhan'
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-experiences-recent-migrant-australia-87.html

The forum has many solutions, but you need to search it.


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank You, 

I got the response from zkhan as you mentioned. 
"There should not be any restriction as such.. if there exist any, it would be mentioned specifically in the grant letter"


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## euglena (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

euglena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted PR VISA subclass 190 nominated through regional sponsor Adelaide, along with my wife who is the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


1. Once you validate your visa before the last entry date, either of you are free to travel anywhere..
2. If your visa conditions are nil then nothing to worry, also 2 years obligation may not be written in your grant but it is assumed that since you got SS you need to fulfill 2 years stay..

Hope this helps


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys, good news (or shall I say, GREAT NEWS!) we already receive our visa grant notice via email. 

my question is, after recieving the visa grant notice, what will be our next step? do we need to go to australian embassy to have our passports stamped by visa label?

thanks in advance again!


----------



## kjvraghavan (Sep 18, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am from Chennai and i am planning to apply for an Australian PR under sub class 190.But i would like to do it on my own rather than going to immigration consultant.What are steps to be followed? i have done my MBA (mrktng) regular.i work in BPO as a team lead. SNIP


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi.. I have been granted 190 Visa sponsored by Canberra state. I am planning to land there in Jan first week. Do I need to inform the DIPB on my date of arrival in Australia? Or directly go to immigration office with the grant letter on the day of arrival? What is the protocol?


----------

